# Bearwood Lakes Thursday 24th



## Ethan (May 22, 2012)

Damn this sitting in an office during good weather lark.

I have booked a tee time at 12.20 at BL on Thursday. Anyone interested in a game? Member's guest green fee is Â£45, and the course is looking well with the newly renovated holes open.


----------



## Ethan (May 23, 2012)

Still looking.


----------



## BTatHome (May 23, 2012)

Unfortunately too busy this week, as I would like to play again.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 23, 2012)

Â£45 you say? I've been quoted Â£50 by Paul for next weekend! I feel like I'm being fleeced! 

Gutted I can't make this as I'm not in work tomorrow. Playing it twice in two weeks would not go down well with my bank account


----------



## Ethan (May 23, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Â£45 you say? I've been quoted Â£50 by Paul for next weekend! I feel like I'm being fleeced! 

Gutted I can't make this as I'm not in work tomorrow. Playing it twice in two weeks would not go down well with my bank account 

Click to expand...

The extra Â£5 is for the privilege of playing with Paul, I think.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 23, 2012)

Ethan said:



			The extra Â£5 is for the privilege of playing with Paul, I think.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the state of him in shorts?  It's most certainly not a privilege!


----------



## patricks148 (May 23, 2012)

Ethan said:



			Damn this sitting in an office during good weather lark.

I have booked a tee time at 12.20 at BL on Thursday. Anyone interested in a game? Member's guest green fee is Â£45, and the course is looking well with the newly renovated holes open.
		
Click to expand...

Members Guest Â£45, bit steep! How much is a non members guest rate?

Does a caddie come with that?


----------



## Ethan (May 23, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Members Guest Â£45, bit steep! How much is a non members guest rate?

Does a caddie come with that?
		
Click to expand...

No caddie, but you may get to see PNWokingham's knees and what price could be put on that?

Â£45 is good value for a course as good as BL given its location.


----------



## Alex1975 (May 23, 2012)

Ethan said:



			No caddie, but you may get to see PNWokingham's knees and what price could be put on that?

Â£45 is good value for a course as good as BL given its location.
		
Click to expand...


Its a bargain!!


----------



## duncan mackie (May 23, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Members Guest Â£45, bit steep! How much is a non members guest rate?

Does a caddie come with that?
		
Click to expand...

'bout Â£100........give or take not a lot.


----------



## Leftie (May 23, 2012)

Would love to have joined you Ethan but I've got to play The Addington tomorrow.

Â£13 including 2 course lunch and less than 2 miles from home.


----------



## richart (May 23, 2012)

No good for me, as it is my wedding anniversary and I am banned from playing golf. 

Course looked in lovely condition on Saturday, and can not wait to play again with Paul and the boys.


----------



## sev112 (May 24, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Rich

Hope you enjoyed the weather today Ethan  - i unfurtunatley was sitting on trains stuck in signal failures going to and from London   Can't wait til the Olympics make commuting even easier ...


----------



## mouth (May 24, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			'bout Â£100........give or take not a lot.
		
Click to expand...

The Â£100 is for a day membership. Worth mentioning that you also get unlimited free range balls and free use of the practice area. I will be honest though for Â£100 I'd want someone to walk around and hit the ball for me, never mind carry my bag............


----------

